# 77designz Crashplate Canyon Aufnahme



## bascopeach (14. Januar 2016)

So liebe Canyon-Freunde,

ich bin seit kurzem Canyon-Besitzer und habe mir im Zuge dessen eine 77designz FreeSolo Kettenführung gegönnt.

Dann dachte ich, die Crashplate wäre doch super an meinem Rad, aber wie ich auch schon von meinen Buddies wusste, hat Canyon einen eigenen ISCG Standart. Deshalb habe ich Giacomo von 77designz angeschrieben ob er nicht Interesse hat, eine Crashplate speziell für Canyon zu machen. Er findet die Idee interessant und hat sich an Canyon gewandt, aber wie nicht anders zu erwarten (bei der momentanen Situation) kam kein Feedback.

Ich habe von ihm aber das OK bekommen, hier im Forum für die Canyon-Crashplate Werbung zu machen, und wenn wir genug Interessenten bzw. Bestellungen zusammen bekommen könnte es gut sein, dass es bald eine Canyon Crashplate gibt 

Nun sind einige Schritte nötig:

1. WICHTIG: So viele Interessenten wie möglich zusammen trommeln!
--> Werbung machen im Freundeskreis
--> in den Unterforen teilen (ich bin z.B. im Strive-Forum aktiv)

2. Irgend jemand muss die Bohrungen ausmessen und mir bzw. Giacomo zukommen lassen. (Ich kann sowas nicht, aber hier gibt es ja fähige Leute) Da ich schon mit ihm in Kontakt stehe würde ich den Kontakt natürlich übernehmen. Soweit ich weiß möchte er diesen Thread aber auch verfolgen.

3. Hoffen und Daumen drücken, ich hätte echt mega Bock auf das Ding!


----------



## homerkills (14. Januar 2016)

sehn schon schick aus aber ich denke ich opfere im fall eines harten aufsetzens lieber ein kettenblatt als das es mir diese windige verschraubung um das tretlager zerreist ( Strive CF)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiza (14. Januar 2016)

Ist ja interessant. Hab erst heute ein mail an 77desingnz geschickt weil ich so ein teil haben will.
Und wenns is extra bauen brauch ich den adapter von canyon auf iscg05 nicht. Hab ihn zwar schon liegen aber direkt wärs mir lieber.
Kurz: wär fix dabei!!


----------



## haga67 (15. Januar 2016)

So ein Teil fände ich top. Sollte man dann auf die Kettenblattgröße einstellen können.
Hätte ich ein AL käme das auf jeden Fall dran.
Die Frage nach der Belastbarkeit der Gewinde beim CF ist natürlich berechtigt...


----------



## bascopeach (15. Januar 2016)

Da ist natürlich was dran, aber wie hoch ist die Belastung fürs Tretlager wenn das Kettenblatt voll aufschlägt?


----------



## PaddyKN (15. Januar 2016)

Wäre auch dabei. Ich ueberlege die ganze Zeit schon wie ich das am besten an meinem Strive realisiere. So wäre das für mich natürlich am einfachsten und auch am besten. also: immer her damit!


----------



## giaco77 (15. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man den Canyon Adapter bekommt? Da könnte am einfachsten die Maße nehmen.
Ich denke was die Kräfte angeht führt kein weg an einer Adapter Lösung vorbei da man auf jeden Fall alle 3 Schrauben belasten muss um die Kraft gut zu verteilen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe sind es auch nur M5 Gewinde. Aber das kann man auch sexy und leicht machen.


----------



## wiza (15. Januar 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo man den Canyon Adapter bekommt? Da könnte am einfachsten die Maße nehmen.
> Ich denke was die Kräfte angeht führt kein weg an einer Adapter Lösung vorbei da man auf jeden Fall alle 3 Schrauben belasten muss um die Kraft gut zu verteilen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe sind es auch nur M5 Gewinde. Aber das kann man auch sexy und leicht machen.



Hab das teil liegen. Ist von einem freund geborgt und von einem alten torque. Passt angeblich auch ans neue strive. Kann das am we mal prüfen und könnt es dir dann schicken...


----------



## giaco77 (15. Januar 2016)

wiza schrieb:


> Hab das teil liegen. Ist von einem freund geborgt und von einem alten torque. Passt angeblich auch ans neue strive. Kann das am we mal prüfen und könnt es dir dann schicken...



Das wäre super müsste der Hammerschmidt Adapter sein.


----------



## wiza (15. Januar 2016)

Ja. Ist er.
Meld mich wenn er passt...


----------



## grosser (15. Januar 2016)

wiza schrieb:


> Hab das teil liegen. Ist von einem freund geborgt und von einem alten torque. Passt angeblich auch ans neue strive. Kann das am we mal prüfen und könnt es dir dann schicken...


Der passt!
schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stri...n-und-antworten.727852/page-293#post-13476654


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (15. Januar 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Ich denke was die Kräfte angeht führt kein weg an einer Adapter Lösung vorbei da man auf jeden Fall alle 3 Schrauben belasten muss um die Kraft gut zu verteilen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe sind es auch nur M5 Gewinde. Aber das kann man auch sexy und leicht machen.



seh ich auch so!


----------



## wiza (15. Januar 2016)

Hab das gerade probiert:




Müsste entweder die Adapterplatte innen oder den Ring außen ein bisschen anfeilen, so hab ich das nicht draufgebracht. Aber das Lochmaß stimmt auf alle Fälle...
Irgendwo hatte hier schonmal die Teilenummer von Canyon aufgelistet, ist die Hammerschmidt Adapterplatte von Canyon.

Weil wir die aber nicht wirklich wollen sondern eine Crash-Plate die am Besten auf alle 3 Punkte geschraubt wird werde ich das Teil nächste Woche an 77designz schicken und das Beste hoffen!!!!


----------



## giaco77 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt den Adapter hier liegen und mit diesem Adapter kann man auf jeden Fall unsere ISCG 05 crash plates benutzen.
Aber ich verstehe natürlich auch wenn Ihr am liebsten eine Lösung ohne Adapter wollt. Das lässt sich Problemlos machen
und ist was die Kosten angeht nur eine Frage der Stückzahl. Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen eine Canyon crash plate für 32T bzw. 30T Oval. Das wäre ja auch abwärts kompatibel. Wenn die nachfrage passt lässt sich das natürlich skalieren. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## PaddyKN (29. Januar 2016)

Ich würde eine bestellen


----------



## wiza (29. Januar 2016)

Würde fix eine bestellen. Ev eine zweite für den freundeskreis.


----------



## giaco77 (4. Februar 2016)

Habe mal grob eine Crash Plate zur direkt Montage am Canyon Skizziert. Sieht Irgendwie Scheiße aus. Meiner Meinung nach ist das einzige was Sinn macht einen guten und schlichten Adapter zu machen oder den von Canyon zu nutzen wie denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giaco77 (4. Februar 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1958160?in=set


----------



## bascopeach (4. Februar 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Habe mal grob eine Crash Plate zur direkt Montage am Canyon Skizziert. Sieht Irgendwie Scheiße aus. Meiner Meinung nach ist das einzige was Sinn macht einen guten und schlichten Adapter zu machen oder den von Canyon zu nutzen wie denkt Ihr darüber?



Was gefällt dir daran denn nicht? Die Kräfte werden auf 3 Bohrungen verteilt, ist doch gut, oder?


----------



## wiza (4. Februar 2016)

Finds jetzt optisch auch nicht so schlimm. V.a. wenn dann die kurbel montiert ist. Dann sieht man sowieso wenig davon.
Wenn du sie zusätzlich für 36 oder 38 zähne anbietest würd sie auch an alle alten strives und torques mit 2fach kurbel passen. Wär das eine idee?


----------



## PaddyKN (4. Februar 2016)

Finds auch OK. Würde mich nicht vom Kauf abhalten


----------



## giaco77 (5. Februar 2016)

Na gut dann geh ich noch mal an die details und wir schauen weiter ;-)


----------



## giaco77 (18. Februar 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1966692?in=set


----------



## giaco77 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe noch am Design gefeilt und bin jetzt ganz zufrieden. Ich werde in ca. 1 Woche ein 3D gedrucktes Muster hier haben.






Wohnt einer von euch in der Nähe von Münster dann könnte man sich mal zur anprobe treffen.

Reingehaun, G


----------



## wiza (18. Februar 2016)

Falls sich niemand findet kannst mir das muster gerne nach österreich schicken!!!


----------



## giaco77 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich wäre gerne dabei um es genau sehen zu können. Ich frage noch mal in meinem Kreis rum ansonsten geht es samt Adapter zu dir.


----------



## fr3shi (25. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich bin ab Freitag/Samstag wahrscheinlich ne Woche in der nähe unter anderem zur CTF in Coesfeld Habe mein Strive AL dabei, allerdings noch mit einem 34er Kettenblatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giaco77 (25. Februar 2016)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin ab Freitag/Samstag wahrscheinlich ne Woche in der nähe unter anderem zur CTF in Coesfeld Habe mein Strive AL dabei, allerdings noch mit einem 34er Kettenblatt...



Kettenblatt ist egal wäre nur wegen dem Standard Interessiert um zu sehen ob es passt und die Rotation richtig ist.


----------



## fr3shi (25. Februar 2016)

schon fast gedacht. Wollte es auch nur der vollständigkeit halber erwähnt haben ;-). Wenn es hilft und das Teil da ist kann man ja mal wegen einem Termin zur Anprobe gucken.


----------



## giaco77 (25. Februar 2016)

Habe das gedruckte teil jetzt hier. Können also nächste Woche gerne ein treffen ausmachen.


----------



## PaddyKN (18. März 2016)

Mal vorsichtig nach oben schieben...

Hat das Treffen zwischen euch geklappt? *neugierig*


----------



## giaco77 (22. März 2016)

Leider nicht aber ich habe es nach Österreich zur anprobe geschickt!!


----------



## wiza (22. März 2016)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt (wanns kommt und wies passt).


----------



## wiza (24. März 2016)

Oisdan. Hab das druckteil jetzt hier und heute anprobiert. Schick dir morgen fotos per mail...
Das ding passt schon recht gut. Zwei kleinigkeiten hats noch:
a. Im rahmen sind 6er gewinde
b. Das druckteil ist elastisch und der radius ist etwas zu klein. Wenn ich es "draufklippse" passt das lochmass nicht mehr ganz. Der radius müsste 1-2 mm vergrössert werden denk ich.


----------



## luxaltera (24. März 2016)

Spannende Sache. Mich interessiert es auch und ich würde das auch bestellen


----------



## giaco77 (25. März 2016)

Hat den einer von euch eine Idee warum der Hammerschmidt Adapter dann mit 5,2 mm Löchern kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (25. März 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Hat den einer von euch eine Idee warum der Hammerschmidt Adapter dann mit 5,2 mm Löchern kommt?


Wahrscheinlich hat Canyon Schrauben mit einem kleineren Kopfdurchmesser.
Ich musste meine Schraubenköpfe auch auf den Durchmesser abschleifen!


----------



## giaco77 (25. März 2016)

Naja, trotzdem kann ein M6 Gewinde nicht durch ein 5,2 mm Loch ;-)


----------



## A-n-d-y (25. März 2016)

Hier stand Müll ;-)


----------



## trailbikesurfer (27. März 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem kann ein M6 Gewinde nicht durch ein 5,2 mm Loch ;-)



Ich kenne Leute die bekommen das hin !


----------



## PaddyKN (16. April 2016)

...mal wieder vorsichtig anfragen, ob es etwas Neues gibt?


----------



## giaco77 (16. April 2016)

Ich war im Ausland daher konnte ich mich nicht kümmern. Ich bestelle jetzt noch mal ein neues 3D druck teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kodi (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Bashguard für das Strive, allerdings bräuchte ich ein Modell für 32Zähne oval. 
@giaco77: Funktioniert denn eure neue Oval-Kettenführung mit E3-Aufnahme am Strive? Bei der Freesolo schreibt Ihr ja, dass die Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen sein muss..


----------



## giaco77 (9. Mai 2016)

Kodi schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Bashguard für das Strive, allerdings bräuchte ich ein Modell für 32Zähne oval.
> @giaco77: Funktioniert denn eure neue Oval-Kettenführung mit E3-Aufnahme am Strive? Bei der Freesolo schreibt Ihr ja, dass die Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen sein muss..



Die Oval Guide funktioniert am Strive!! Ich war vor kurzem bei Canyon und habe alles ausgecheckt im Prinzip sind wir startklar.

Welche Größen hättet Ihr gerne?


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2016)

Für ein 30er oval fände ich interessant.


----------



## Kodi (9. Mai 2016)

Wie oben bereits geschrieben: für mich 34 normal bzw 32 oval!


----------



## PaddyKN (9. Mai 2016)

Ich brächte 30 normal, denke 32 normal wäre optisch auch noch OK oder?


----------



## wiza (9. Mai 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Ich brächte 30 normal, denke 32 normal wäre optisch auch noch OK oder?


Detto bei mir


----------



## Germox (9. Mai 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Ich brächte 30 normal, denke 32 normal wäre optisch auch noch OK oder?



Ebenso!


----------



## luxaltera (10. Mai 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Für ein 30er oval fände ich interessant.


ich auch


----------



## giaco77 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich denke auch 32er Rund bzw 30er Oval wird die meisten Leute Glücklich machen ;-)


----------



## TomT87 (11. Mai 2016)

Bin auch für ein 30T interessiert, was soll die Platte denn kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giaco77 (11. Mai 2016)

Wird Preislich da liegen wo unsere anderen auch sind. 34,95 €


----------



## Design-Rider (21. Mai 2016)

30T


----------



## PaddyKN (25. Mai 2016)

@giaco77:

wie wird denn die Bestellung ablaufen? Sollen wir dir eine Email zukommen lassen oder wird es den Artikel auf eurer Homepage geben?

Merci


----------



## giaco77 (25. Mai 2016)

Wir werden den Artikel regulär produzieren. Habe mit Canyon gesprochen und im MY 2017 wird der Standard noch der selbe sein also lohnt es sich für uns. Kommt dann in ca. 2 Monaten auf www.77designz.com


----------



## checkb (16. Juli 2016)

Ich würde eine Platte für 30 T nehmen. Wäre dufte wenn Du mir ne kurze Info zukommen lässt sobald die Teile auf der Seite bei Dir sind.

Gruss Ingo


----------



## giaco77 (16. Juli 2016)

Werden wir auf jeden Fall hier posten und hoffen das Ihr uns helft es weiter zu sagen.


----------



## PaddyKN (16. Juli 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Werden wir auf jeden Fall hier posten und hoffen das Ihr uns helft es weiter zu sagen.



Klappt es noch so mit Anfang August?


----------



## giaco77 (17. Juli 2016)

Wird vermutlich mitte August.


----------



## PaddyKN (29. August 2016)

Huhu Giaco77, gibt es hierzu Neuigkeiten? Ich kann auf der 77designz website noch keine Info dazu finden.

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giaco77 (29. August 2016)

Wir warten auf die Lieferung ich denke ende nächster Woche ist das Produkt endlich erhältlich.


----------



## giaco77 (29. August 2016)

Kommt nun in folgenden Varianten:

Crash Plate-STRIVE-32 (Rot, Schwarz)
Crash Plate-STRIVE-34 (Rot, Schwarz)


----------



## Germox (29. August 2016)

Doch nichts für 30t oder ist die 32t Platte nur geringfügig grösser als eine für 30t und funktioniert hinter nem 30er Kettenblatt ?

Edit: hat sich erledigt. Sehe gerade das die 32t ISCG ja auch für 28-32t gedacht sind. Alles klar. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 
Dann wirds nen 32t in Schwarz werden


----------



## giaco77 (29. August 2016)

Germox schrieb:


> Doch nichts für 30t oder ist die 32t Platte nur geringfügig grösser als eine für 30t und funktioniert hinter nem 30er Kettenblatt ?



Genau das ist der Grund bei 32T Kettenblatt und 32T Crash Plate hast du nur 2,5 mm Überlappung die reichen vollkommen aus aber selbst bei einer Paarung 30T Kettenblatt und 32T Crash Plate hast du gerade einmal 6,5 mm Überlappung das ist immer noch recht wenig. Da viele auch 30 oder 32 Oval Fahren sind 32T und 34T unsere meist Verkauften Größen daher haben wir vorerst nur diese Produziert.


----------



## bascopeach (29. August 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Kommt nun in folgenden Varianten:
> 
> Crash Plate-STRIVE-32 (Rot, Schwarz)
> Crash Plate-STRIVE-34 (Rot, Schwarz)


 
Hammergeil! Macht mich schon n bissl stolz


----------



## giaco77 (29. August 2016)

Ja hat Spaß gemacht mal ein Produkt mit Hilfe von euch zu Entwickeln. Oft sind einem ja nur die Problem Zonen der Bikes bekannt die im Freundeskreis gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (29. August 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Kommt nun in folgenden Varianten:
> 
> Crash Plate-STRIVE-32 (Rot, Schwarz)
> Crash Plate-STRIVE-34 (Rot, Schwarz)


Also passt die "STRIVE-32" mit einem 30er BLabs oval, richtig?


----------



## giaco77 (29. August 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Also passt die "STRIVE-32" mit einem 30er BLabs oval, richtig?



Korrekt


----------



## checkb (29. August 2016)

Cool noch vor dem Urlaub! 

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## wiza (30. August 2016)

Freu mich auch schon aufs "echte".
Das 3d druckteil liegt immer noch in der werkstatt...


----------



## giaco77 (2. September 2016)




----------



## giaco77 (2. September 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2054582?in=set


----------



## giaco77 (2. September 2016)

Die Teile sind da vielleicht bekomme ich das heute noch online ;-)


----------



## Germox (2. September 2016)

Klasse


----------



## giaco77 (2. September 2016)

So meine lieben hier ist der Link zu eurer Crash Plate:

http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-strive

Und weil Ihr so alle mit geholfen habt, legen wir auf alle Bestellungen die übers Wochenende rein kommen Titan Schrauben dazu.

Schönes Wochenende, Giacomo


----------



## Velo-X (2. September 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> So meine lieben hier ist der Link zu eurer Crash Plate:
> 
> http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-strive
> 
> ...


Soeben bestellt. Nicht die Titanschrauben vergessen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (2. September 2016)

...und bestellt


----------



## checkb (2. September 2016)

Dufte, ist bestellt. 

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## giaco77 (3. September 2016)

Großartig, vielen dank für die ganzen Bestellungen. Bin gespannt auf eurer Feedback und erste Fotos.
Ich freue mich auch immer über Bilder die wir von euch bekommen und auf facebook oder Instagram teilen können.

Schönes Wochenende, G


----------



## geni0602 (7. September 2016)

Paket ist heute angekommen. Alles ist sehr hochwertig inkl. Verpackung! Morgen wird es am Bike montiert.

Danke gioco77


----------



## PaddyKN (7. September 2016)

hier ebenfalls


----------



## Velo-X (7. September 2016)

...und bei mir auch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (8. September 2016)

Ich konnte es übrigens nicht montieren ohne die Kurbel und das Innenlager zu entfernen, da der Schraubenkopf nicht am Lager vorbeigeht.
Dadurch kann ich die Schrauben aber auch nicht verlieren. 
Aber ansonsten top und relativ unauffällig am Bike.Hier im Bild zu sehen (leider schlechte Handyqualität im Keller):











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3shi (8. September 2016)

hm komisch... Bei mir am Strive AL 6.0 ging es ohne Probleme dran. Musste nix extra entfernen dafür


----------



## Velo-X (8. September 2016)

fr3shi schrieb:


> hm komisch... Bei mir am Strive AL 6.0 ging es ohne Probleme dran. Musste nix extra entfernen dafür


Liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich das Hope Innenlager habe. Das hat etwas größere Tratlagerschalen. Die Race Face Lager waren bei mir immer nach ca. 6 Monaten durch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giaco77 (11. September 2016)

Ja eigentlich passt die Crash Plate nur bei Innenlagern mit 44er Durchmesser. Also GXP oder Hollowtech2 
E13 und Hope sind oft größer hier geht es leider nicht ohne zu tricksen.


----------



## checkb (11. September 2016)

Montage bei RF Turbine in 5 Minuten mit Titanschrauben. Die Schrauben sind sehr passig, man muss also schon ein wenig Druck mach um an den Tretlagerschalen vorbeizuflutschen. 

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## Velo-X (11. September 2016)

giaco77 schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich passt die Crash Plate nur bei Innenlagern mit 44er Durchmesser. Also GXP oder Hollowtech2
> E13 und Hope sind oft größer hier geht es leider nicht ohne zu tricksen.


Da die Montage in der Regel eine einmalige Sache ist sind die 3 Minuten Extraaufwand keine große Sache.
Jetzt muss sich zeigen was der Guard aushält. Werde nach den ersten "Kontakten" mal berichten.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## homerkills (11. September 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Da die Montage in der Regel eine einmalige Sache ist sind die 3 Minuten Extraaufwand keine große Sache.
> Jetzt muss sich zeigen was der Guard aushält. Werde nach den ersten "Kontakten" mal berichten.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Klingt als hättest du schon Kettenblätter auf dem Gewissen?!?
Frage deshalb weil ich mir denke das im Falle des Einschlages die Kräfte doch lieber über Kettenblatt und Kurbel und schließlich übers Innenlager abgefangen werden sollten als über die 3 Schraubpunkte des Bash im Rahmen.(zumindest an meinem CF)

@giaco77 

Das ganze noch als Klemmung fürs Innenlager bitte ;-)


----------



## Velo-X (12. September 2016)

homerkills schrieb:


> Klingt als hättest du schon Kettenblätter auf dem Gewissen?!?
> Frage deshalb weil ich mir denke das im Falle des Einschlages die Kräfte doch lieber über Kettenblatt und Kurbel und schließlich übers Innenlager abgefangen werden sollten als über die 3 Schraubpunkte des Bash im Rahmen.(zumindest an meinem CF)
> 
> @giaco77
> ...



Deine Bedenken hatte ich zum Teil auch. Ich schau mir das mal jetzt ein paar Monate an und entscheide dann über den endgültigen Verbleib des Bashguards.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## giaco77 (19. September 2016)

homerkills schrieb:


> Klingt als hättest du schon Kettenblätter auf dem Gewissen?!?
> Frage deshalb weil ich mir denke das im Falle des Einschlages die Kräfte doch lieber über Kettenblatt und Kurbel und schließlich übers Innenlager abgefangen werden sollten als über die 3 Schraubpunkte des Bash im Rahmen.(zumindest an meinem CF)
> 
> @giaco77
> ...



Das ist overkill. Die Rahmen können an der ISCG Aufnahme gut was einstecken. Gefährlich wird es nur wenn sich mal 2 von den 3 Schrauben lösen. Wir Verkaufen ja unsere Crash Plates nun schon seit ca. 2 Jahren und von einem Zerstörten Rahmen haben wir nie gehört. Viele Rahmenbauer verbauen ja in der Serie schon Crash Plates. Also macht euch keine sorgen um die Plastik Rahmen wenn die gescheit gearbeitet sind ( und da gehe ich bei Canyon von aus) geht da nichts kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (14. März 2017)

Servus, 
für 36 Zähne, bei 2fach Kurbel ist nichts angedacht, oder? Würde ich nämlich brauchen .


----------



## giaco77 (14. März 2017)

Leider nicht. Da war zu wenig Nachfrage


----------



## _todde_ (5. September 2017)

giaco77 schrieb:


> So meine lieben hier ist der Link zu eurer Crash Plate:
> 
> http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-strive
> 
> ...


Die seite ist nicht mehr verfügbar. 

Habe mir das strive al 6.0 race (modelljahr 2017) gekauft und möchte mir gerne einen Kettenblattschutz verbauen. Verbaut ist die Eagle mit dem 34er kettenblatt. Möchte aber wechseln auf 32 Oval und benötige die passende crashplatte. Ist da noch was zu bekommen?


----------



## Catweazle81 (5. September 2017)

Auf der Website hat sich lediglich die URL-Struktur geändert. Gib bei 77designz in der Suche »Strive« ein und Du findest was Du suchst


----------



## Velo-X (5. September 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Die seite ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
> 
> Habe mir das strive al 6.0 race (modelljahr 2017) gekauft und möchte mir gerne einen Kettenblattschutz verbauen. Verbaut ist die Eagle mit dem 34er kettenblatt. Möchte aber wechseln auf 32 Oval und benötige die passende crashplatte. Ist da noch was zu bekommen?



Hier der jetzige Link:
https://77designz.com/de/crash-plates/41-crash-plate-strive


----------



## _todde_ (5. September 2017)

Super danke. 
Ob ovales oder normales kettenblatt sollte egal sein, oder?


----------



## giaco77 (5. September 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Super danke.
> Ob ovales oder normales kettenblatt sollte egal sein, oder?



Bei einem 32er Oval brauchst du bedingt durch die Ovalität eine 34er Crash Plate.


----------



## Striver2017 (21. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ganz altes topic, aber vielleicht kann trotzdem jemand helfen. Findet sich irgendwo noch ein 32z bashguard? Hat jemand ggf noch einen gebrauchten gut erhalten über? Bei 77 gibt's den nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------

